# Wiould you buy a demo bike?



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Would you buy a demo bike?*

So I have been looking to upgrade my bike and know I don't need a new bike but I want one. I still have to convince my wife of this purchase but hey I can still look right?


Ok to the real question. Would you buy a demo bike? The bike in question is a 2012 Specialized Roubaix or Tarmac. Both are SL3 Experts.

My guess is that they were ridden fairly hard as a demo bike but they do come with full warranty and coming from what I understand to be a very good local shop.

Both are priced at $2274 which is a huge price reduction off of MSRP. 

I am currently riding a 2011 Specialized Allez with full Sora components. I bought the Allez in 2010 and currently have about 5000 miles on it.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Demo bikes aren't usually used hard. few sprints and corners but that it about it. perhaps the shop allowed occasional weekend use. Are there original tires on the bike, if so what condition are they in. That would give good indication. Also have the shop show you via a park tool, the condition of the chain. Again will show you use.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Another check is the brake pad wear


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

As long as it looked very gently used, I would buy it. Why would you want to give your hard earned money to make some body else rich?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Absolutely. I bought a 2009 Roubaix Expert demo in virtually mint condition from my LBS and got a screamin' deal and full 'new' warranty.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

me too! I bought a 2010 Roubaix Expert Test Bike and it was a great bike.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

For that price I'd jump at it if in good condition. I'm just not that fond of the look of the red Specialized test bikes (if they're still doing that.)


----------



## phierce (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm on my second "Test" Roubaix. 
My first was a 2009 purple one that had over 1K miles on it. I got such a smokin deal on it, the color didn't matter. 
Now I'm on a red 2012 SL3. Was one of the first to test it and never brought it back!
Got full warranty on both.
For that price, have the shop put on a new set of tires and pads. 
They are great bikes, you won't regret it.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought my last two bikes, a 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 3, and a 2011 Marin Verona from Chile Pepper Bikes in Moab. Bought the first on off EBay, the second as I was wandering the shop last spring. Both were out of the rental fleet, amazingly well kept, and I haven't had a moments trouble with them. A shop demo would be barely used, I'd think. Pretty hard to wear out a new bike.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Still riding on 2009 Test Tarmac and had no problems at all 
Luckily test color for tarmac was white, with some purple stripes 

View attachment 274833


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

EastonZ16 said:


> So I have been looking to upgrade my bike and know I don't need a new bike but I want one. I still have to convince my wife of this purchase but hey I can still look right?
> 
> 
> Ok to the real question. Would you buy a demo bike? The bike in question is a 2012 Specialized Roubaix or Tarmac. Both are SL3 Experts.
> ...


Why not if you trust the shop?


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I had that same purple on a Stumpy mountain bike in 07' that was a test bike too...never had a single issue. As long as you get the like new warranty go for it, most test bikes never had big miles or lots of wear and tear...now a rental car return, that is a different story


----------



## P8nt (Sep 25, 2012)

I would buy it if it comes with full warranty. Demo bikes are a great deal for a slightly used bike + 2012 model (2013 are released now).


----------

